# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Diverse Gesetze >  finanz.Nachweis für Retirement-Visum

## schiene

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin beträgt diese"Kaution"
für unverheiratete 800.000 und für mit Thais verheiratete 400.000 Bath was aber auch mit regelmäßigen Einnahmen wie Rente,Pensionen wenn diese nachgewiesen und von der Bank bestätigt sind verrechnet werden können.Gestern erzählte mir ein thail Dolmetscher das dies so nicht stimmen würde und in den verschiedenen Provinzen Thailands von den Immigationsbüros auch verschiedene Summen verlangt werden würden.
Kann das jemand bestätigen??

----------


## chauat

Du scheinst ja einen baldigen Abgang zu planen.   ::  

 ::   martin

----------


## chauat

Kannst ja mal hier schauen.
http://www.immigration.go.th/
http://www.immigration.go.th/nov2004/do ... ice_en.pdf

 ::   so langsam wird es zeit für mich   ::

----------


## pit

> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin beträgt diese"Kaution"
> für unverheiratete 800.000 und für mit Thais verheiratete 400.000 Bath was aber auch mit regelmäßigen Einnahmen wie Rente,Pensionen wenn diese nachgewiesen und von der Bank bestätigt sind verrechnet werden können.


Das ist völlig korrekt!




> Gestern erzählte mir ein thail Dolmetscher das dies so nicht stimmen würde und in den verschiedenen Provinzen Thailands von den Immigationsbüros auch verschiedene Summen verlangt werden würden.
> Kann das jemand bestätigen??


Die Behauptung des Dolmetschers ist falsch! Die Immigration untersteht dem Innenministerium. Damit gelten landesweit gleiche Bedingungen.

Was er möglicherweise meint, dass in den einzelnen Provinzen unterschiedliche Schmiergeldhöhen gerne genommen werden, um den Antrag zu beschleunigen.   ::  

 ::

----------


## schiene

War mir auch fast sicher das seine Aussage falsch ist,wollte nur mit ihm keine Diskussion führen.
Es wunderte mich nur das ver solche Aussagen macht da er eigentlich immer einen sehr intelligenten Eindruck machte und viel mit Botschaft,Konsulat und anderen Behörden zu tun hat.

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene",
meines Wissens nach (und dieses ist insoweit aktuell, da ich Anfang Juli noch mit diesem Thema konfrontiert war) trifft diese...


> Zitat von schiene
> 
> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin beträgt diese"Kaution"
> für unverheiratete 800.000 und für mit Thais verheiratete 400.000 Bath was aber auch mit regelmäßigen Einnahmen wie Rente,Pensionen wenn diese nachgewiesen und von der Bank bestätigt sind verrechnet werden können.
> 
> 
> Das ist völlig korrekt!


...Aussage nicht ganz zu und ist demnach nicht unumwunden "korrekt".
Nachfolgend sprechen wir über die Erteilung eines Non-Immigrant "O", Retirement (mit single oder multiple Entr(y)ies) Visa für deutsche Staatsbürger.

Bezüglich einem Nachweis für Einkommen (wie Renten, Pensionen, etc.)  verlangt das Immigration Office in BKK, Chaeng Wattana eine schriftliche Bestätigung über dessen Höhe, durch die deutsche Botschaft. Ich, der sich in Altersteilzeit befindet, legte dafür die 3 Einkommensnachweise der vorangegangenen Monate bei der Botschaft vor und bekam innerhalb von 5 Minuten das gewünschte Dokument. Kosten 800 Baht (am 05.Juli 2011)- Wechselkursabhängig.

Inwieweit bei einem Bankguthaben wirklich auch nur eine Bestätigung der Bank über die Höhe des Guthabens hinreichend ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis (keine eigene Erfahrung) - ein diesbezüglicher Nachweis war von mir nicht zu erbringen.
Hinsichtlich den angesprochenen Summen (800k Baht bzw. 400k Baht)  mögen die obigen Aussagen jedoch zutreffen, auch was den "Einkommens- und Bankguthaben-Mix" angeht.   

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

@maeeutik 
wie in deinem Fall geht es auch wenn die Summe hoch genug ist(weis jetzt nicht die verlangte Höhe aus dem Kopf)

Aber der Dolmetscher ist der Meinung das in jedem Changwat jeweils andere 
"Sicherungseinlagen"bezahlt werden müssen.Und dies ist wie  Member pit schon schrieb nicht so.(abgesehen vom eventuell bezahlten Beschleunigungs-Schmiergeld  ::  )

----------


## pit

Was die Erteilung des Visums selbst anbelangt (single oder multiple) haben möglicherweise die Konsulate unterschiedliche Handhabungen.

die 400k bzw. 800k sind unabdingbar für die Jahresaufenthaltsgenehmigung. Als Einkommen, als Bankeinlage oder auch als Mix!

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "schiene",
ich nehme mal an, dass Du hiermit...


> @maeeutik 
> wie in deinem Fall geht es auch wenn die Summe hoch genug ist(weis jetzt nicht die verlangte Höhe aus dem Kopf)


...nochmal Bezug auf den individuellen Nachweis monetärer Mittel nimmst.
Nicht von mir explizit hinterfragt, aber von Dritter Seite bestätigt, genügen den Entscheidern in den Immigration offices Nachweise die besagen, daß z.B. eine monatliche Rente (bzw. ein Einkommen überhaupt) die 65.000 Baht übersteigt hinreichend ist um ein Non-Immigrat-Visa erteilt zu bekommen. 
Die hieraus errechnete Jahressumme ist 780k Baht - im Grunde also nicht ausreichend um die gesetzliche Vorgabe von mind. 800K Baht - doch soll sich die ein oder andere Non-Immigrant-Visa-ausstellende Behörde (Immigration) hiermit auch schon zufrieden gegeben haben.
Für mit Thais verheiratete Ausländer gilt die Jahressumme von 400k Baht aus einem entsprechenden monatlichen Einkommen oder aber eben diese Summe (zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Non-Immigrant-Visa schon seit mind. 3 Monaten auf einem Bankkonto vorgehalten).
Ein Mix der beiden finanziellen Quellen (Einkommen, Rente, Pension, etc. mit einem auf einer Bank hinterlegten Betrag) ist erlaubt und wird akzeptiert - bestätigt durch einen officer der Immigration an der Chaeng Wattana, BKK.
Mein Einwand auf den post von "pit" betraf die Aussage, daß eine von einer Bank ausgestellte "Bestätigung" die Forderungen seitens der Immigration hinreichend belegt.
Dem ist leider nicht ganz so.
Sobald ein geringerer Betrag als die Jahressumme über ein  Bankguthaben zum Nachweis der individuellen finanziellen Ausstattung herhalten soll, ist eine weitere (oder auch mehrere) "Geldquelle"  nachzuweisen, die in der Summe mit dem Bankguthaben den geforderten individuellen monetären background abdeckt.
Und genau diesen Nachweis möchten die Immigrant Offices heute von den Botschaften, über eine dort ausgestelltes Dokument, bestätigt haben. Inwieweit eine Botschaft für die Ausstellung eines solchen Dokumentes Recherchen betreibt ist mir nicht bekannt - bei mir war es so, daß man meinen vorgelegten Einkommensnachweisen Glauben schenkte und ich deshalb die Bestätigung über mein Einkommen durch die Botschaft innerhalb weniger Minuten in den Händen halten konnte. 
Die Bestätigung eine Bank über z.B. monatliche Zahlungseingänge ist m.E. nicht hinreichend - über diese Eingänge muß die jeweilige Botschaft eine Bestätigung ausstellen (und diese Verlangen, wie bereits geschildert, einen glaubhaften Nachweis hierüber). 

Diesem Teil der Aussage von "pit"... 



> ...Aber der Dolmetscher ist der Meinung das in jedem Changwat jeweils andere "Sicherungseinlagen"bezahlt werden müssen. Und dies ist wie Member pit schon schrieb nicht so.(abgesehen vom eventuell bezahlten Beschleunigungs-Schmiergeld  )


 ...habe ich nicht widersprochen. Meine Kenntnisse decken sich mit denen des "pit". Inwieweit hierbei auch teamoney im Spiel ist, ist mir nicht bekannt.

"pit",
mit dem zweiten Teil Deines letzten posts gehe wahrscheinlich nicht nur ich konform - dem ist wirklich so und mit der Kürze Deiner Aussage absolut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Hinsichtlich Deiner Anmerkung zur Erteilung "des Visums" (ich nehme an, daß Du hier das Non-Immigrant-Jahresvisum meinst)...


> Was die Erteilung des Visums selbst anbelangt (single oder multiple) haben möglicherweise die Konsulate unterschiedliche Handhabungen...


...frage ich mich allerdings was die Konsulate damit zu tun haben? Ein Jahresvisum wird von den Immigration Offices erteilt, was also können "Konsulate" hier dazu beitragen?

mäeutik

----------


## Robert

Ein bekannter von mir hat jetzt ein Jahresvisum für Verheiratete beantragt 
und das war die Rente wohl nicht ganz ausreichend.
Er mußte zusätzlich 120000 Baht auf einem eigenen Konto nachweisen, wobei da aber dann nicht die davon war, 
daß es vorher oder hinterher für einen bestimmten Zeitraum da auch bleiben muß.
Die Immigration, die für ihn zuständig ist liegt wohl noch in Bangkok, er wohnt in der nähe von Rangsit,
aber es ist nicht Chaeng Wattana selbst...

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "Robert",
aus Deinem Beitrag kann man Rückschlüsse auf die nachgewiesenen monatlichen Einkünfte Deines Bekannten schließen. Sollte dieser mit einer Thai verheiratet sein, dann hat das Immigration Office einzig "ihm" ein Jahresvisum erteilt und dies sicherlich mit der Auflage die monatlichen Einkünfte (in diesem Fall in Höhe von >23.300Baht) sich von der Dt.Botschaft schriftlich bestätigen zu lassen.  



> Ein bekannter von mir hat jetzt ein Jahresvisum für Verheiratete beantragt 
> und das war die Rente wohl nicht ganz ausreichend.
> Er mußte zusätzlich 120000 Baht auf einem eigenen Konto nachweisen, wobei da aber dann nicht die davon war, 
> daß es vorher oder hinterher für einen bestimmten Zeitraum da auch bleiben muß.
> Die Immigration, die für ihn zuständig ist liegt wohl noch in Bangkok, er wohnt in der nähe von Rangsit,
> aber es ist nicht Chaeng Wattana selbst...


Hinsichtlich dem Nachweis eines Bankguthabens (zur Erfüllung der Immigration-Vorgaben für ein Jahresvisum) ist allgemein bekannt, dass dieses Bankguthaben in der Regel 3 Monate vor Antragstellung über die Erteilung eines Visa auf einem Konto einer thailändischen Bank deponiert gewesen sein muß. Diese "Regel" gilt für Folgeanträge - bei einem Erstantrag beträgt die Zeit, wie lange vor der Visaerteilung dieses Bankguthaben deponiert sein muß, nur 2 Monate.
"Robert", ich bin mir sicher, daß der Immigration officer da auch einen gewissen Spielraum hat und er wird sich den Antragsteller (und sehr wahrscheinlich auch dessen Frau, sollte sie mit zur Immigration gegangen sein) ganz genau angesehen haben und dabei zu dem  subjektiven Eindruck gekommen sein, daß diese 120k Baht tatsächlich dem Antragsteller gehören.
Von einer Forderung seitens der Immigration, ein für die Visaerteilung herangezogenes Bankguthaben auch nach der Visa-Erteilung unberührt zu lassen, ist mir nichts bekannt - und ist meines Wissens auch noch nie zur Diskussion gestanden.
Ein Wort noch zu den Immigration Offices in BKK. 
In BKK gibt es mehrere Außenstellen. Jenes, das ich für gewöhnlich nutze befindet sich auf einem riesigen Gelände (Komplex) mit diversen staatlichen Dienststellen und ist das Main Office der Immigration. Ich hätte vermutet, daß Dein Bekannter (weil er in Rangsit wohnt) sich ebenfalls dort einzufinden hat, aber sehr wahrscheinlich ging er zur Außenstelle die in Minburi (darüber will ich mir aber noch einmal Gewissheit verschaffen) eingerichtet ist.     

Mäeutik

----------


## Robert

Es war sogar eine Verlängerung seiner Meinung nach...
Im Main Office haben sie in letzes Jahr quasi rausgeworfen 
Und ihn gefragt, warum er stur immer so lange wartete, sein zuständiges Office wäre weniger besucht...

----------


## pit

> Hallo "schiene",
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von pit
> 
> Was die Erteilung des Visums selbst anbelangt (single oder multiple) haben möglicherweise die Konsulate unterschiedliche Handhabungen...
> ...


Ich sehe jetzt, es ist mal an der Zeit, verschiedene Begriffe zu klären!

Also erstens: Ein Jahresvisum für Thailand gibt es nicht. Zweitens: Ein Visum kann nur von einem Konsulat oder von einer Botschaft ausserhalb Thailands ausgestellt werden und nicht von der Immigration in Thailand selbst. Das Visum ist sozusagen die Eintrittskarte nach Thailand.

Ausgestellte NI-Visa (und nur um diese geht es hier) berechtigen beim Eintritt nach Thailand für einen Aufenthalt von maximal 90 Tagen. Diese Aufenthaltsgenehmigung wird bei der Einreise in den Pass gestempelt. Danach muss man ausreisen! Selbst dann, wenn es sich um ein Multipleentry - Visum handelt, dass zur Einreise nach Thailand in der Regel ein Jahr gültigkeit hat, ist es kein Jahresvisum! Ein Single Entry Visum wird mit der Einreise automatisch ungültig und mit "USED" gestempelt.

Was in Thailand von der Immigration ausgestellt werden kann, ist eine Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung basierend auf dem Visum, mit dem man eingereist ist, auf maximal ein Jahr.

Damit diese Verlängerung der Aufenthaltsgenehmigung ausgestellt werden kann, gelten u.a. die schon vorher beschriebenen Bedingungen mit 800 / 400 k Thai Baht wie auch immer.

Nach Ablauf des Jahres kann die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung um je ein weiteres Jahr neu verlängert werden, ohne dass man ein neues Visum braucht und auch ohne, dass man ausreisen muss, wenn die gestellten Bedingungen weiter erfüllt sind. Das vorher von einer Botschaft / einem Konsulat erteilte Visum ist nun ohnehin abgelaufen und ungültig.

Hab mal in einem anderen Forum den schrägen Begriff "Aufenthaltstitel" gelesen. Naja, wers mag. Es trifft aber nicht die Gegebenheit.

Möchte man aus Thailand kurz ausreisen, ist in dem Fall eine Reentry Permit (ausgestellt von der Immi) erforderlich, damit die vorher gewährte Aufenthaltsdauer auch erhalten bleibt. Diese gilt dann bei der Wiedereinreise als Visum.

Zusammenfassung:
Um nach Thailand einzureisen, benötigt man ein Visum. Um in Thailand bleiben zu dürfen, benötigt man eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung!

Hoffe, etwas Klarheit in den Dschungel gebracht zu haben.

übrigens:



> Hinsichtlich dem Nachweis eines Bankguthabens (zur Erfüllung der Immigration-Vorgaben für ein Jahresvisum) ist allgemein bekannt, dass dieses Bankguthaben in der Regel 3 Monate vor Antragstellung über die Erteilung eines Visa auf einem Konto einer thailändischen Bank deponiert gewesen sein muß. Diese "Regel" gilt für Folgeanträge - bei einem Erstantrag beträgt die Zeit, wie lange vor der Visaerteilung dieses Bankguthaben deponiert sein muß, nur 2 Monate.


Diese Regel gilt NICHT bei Mix aus Einkommen und Bankguthaben!

 ::

----------

